# Sixers @ Magic Game Thread



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm back in Winter Park for Easter, so I'm going tonihgt. Can't wait, haven't been to a game all season.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm going to watch the game.The Game'll start 02:00 AM here.Hopefully Magic'll win


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I'll be in Orlando tonight .. not going to the game but I will probably be watching it.

Obviously a must-win.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

I live in New Jersey and get out of work at 8, so I'll see some of it online and the rest at home. :banana: 

GO MAGIC!


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Magic up 10 after 1... looking good (as usual) :banana:

Dwight with a double double 2 minutes in the second quarter......


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Come on guys, if you beat us now, you'll lose a lottery space! Lose, damnit!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

tied 90 all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dwight is a beast. misses a FT but gets the miss and the putback. 3 points the hard way.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

and Nelson with the shot.

98-95 Magic.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jameer again. he's a great player.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's over. Magic win.

5 point game.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

Nelson and Howard: all-star caliber performances tonite


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think there's any worry on Orlando's part about Detroit possibility getting a high first-rounder for next year...


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I just got back. I had floor seats. Sold out arena. It was by far the best Magic game I can ever remember going to. I lost my voice.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Is anyone ready to agree with me that Jameer is better suited as the gun slinger instead of having to worry about setting up others. His biggest weakness will remain his size on defense, teams are gonna continue to get the switch and post him up at will.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

26 rebounds...Dwight....incredible....


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Copper said:


> Is anyone ready to agree with me that Jameer is better suited as the gun slinger instead of having to worry about setting up others. His biggest weakness will remain his size on defense, teams are gonna continue to get the switch and post him up at will.


I think Jameer should remain at the pg spot. Moving him to a sg type role wouldn't be good for his development in my opinion. As I said in an earlier post he seems to understand when to shoot and when to make the pass, and as long as he keeps that mentality he will be okay.

Good game Dwight Howard, surely a sign of things to come.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

incredible game by the magic ..its crazy how many games we've been winning yet we don't move a single damn spot in the standings


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

We can only hope the Magic don't mess this one up. They have a fantastic core of young players that are working really well with each other right now. To say the future is bright would be an understatement.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> *We can only hope the Magic don't mess this one up.* They have a fantastic core of young players that are working really well with each other right now. To say the future is bright would be an understatement.


:gopray:

I'm actually begining to trust these GMs. I don't think they'll mess up all the good moves they have made thus far.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> incredible game by the magic ..its crazy how many games we've been winning yet we don't move a single damn spot in the standings


Considering how far behind the playoff pace we were say, 10 games ago, I think we've made up some pretty solid ground. But now that the remaining games are running out, it just goes to show you how much every game counts in the NBA.


----------

